# Trouble with cylinder head clearing the alternator



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys, 
I’m finishing up the assembly of my Pontiac 400 build and I’m running into clearance issues with the alternator and the heads. It’s a factory alternator and KRE DPort heads. My disassembly photos don’t indicate I’m missing a spacer or anything but the back of the alternator is hitting the head. Am I missing something here? Is it possible the heads are so much bigger that they’re causing clearance issues? Please see the attached photos and thanks for your help. 
Mike


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

sure looks like a chevy back half
that uses the tube bracket that bolts on to that b oss

and the clocking of the 2 halves looks 90 degrees off

what is the part number on the alternator ??

Scott


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes agree, it may fit if it is reclocked. But you want the correct alternator, spaced right to line up the belts,...or they will squeal.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2 on the alternator clocking being 90 degrees off. It is.


----------

